
Show HN: Visualizing US Covid Trends by State/County - amurthy1
https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/amurthy1/coviz/blob/master/main.ipynb
======
amurthy1
Author here: I couldn't find any sources that show the number of cases over
time broken down by US state / county, so I decided to build one myself.

Github source:
[https://github.com/amurthy1/coviz](https://github.com/amurthy1/coviz)

Let me know down below if you have any questions/comments.

